# Playstation Vue



## Ralyks (Apr 7, 2016)

Anyone else try it out yet? My free trial just ran up, and I was billed for the first month, so looks like I'm trying it out for at least a month longer. So far seems pretty cool. I also have never had cable in my house since living on my own. Kinda nice having cable, and from what I've been told, I've saving a ton by only having to pay the $40 a month and not worrying about a contract.

Also, really cool to be able to DVR Archer and Monday Night Raw, and it has apparently taken to saving episodes of The Simpsons for me. No complaints.


----------



## wankerness (Apr 7, 2016)

Ralyks said:


> Anyone else try it out yet? My free trial just ran up, and I was billed for the first month, so looks like I'm trying it out for at least a month longer. So far seems pretty cool. I also have never had cable in my house since living on my own. Kinda nice having cable, and from what I've been told, *I've saving a ton by only having to pay the $40 a month and not worrying about a contract.*
> 
> Also, really cool to be able to DVR Archer and Monday Night Raw, and it has apparently taken to saving episodes of The Simpsons for me. No complaints.



How do you figure? Do you plan on cancelling every other month? When I had cable it was cancellable every month, the only problem was if I did the internet cost would increase, but that had nothing to do with a contract.

I can see 40 a month being cheaper than cable many places, however, especially considering the built-in DVR, which would be saving money of course. Looking at their channel lineup I'd be pretty much covered as I absolutely could not care less about any sports channels and it has most of the important cable channels apart from HBO and apparently local channels too. I wish they had a cheaper version for nerdfaces that dropped ESPN 1 and ESPN 2 cause from what I hear, they're responsible for a gigantically outsized proportion of cable costs.

If they ever have a sale on PS4s I might have to get one and then think about this. Thanks for bringing it to my attention!


----------



## Ralyks (Apr 7, 2016)

From everything I've been told, some cable companies are a pain in the arse when trying to cancel or deal with customer service, prices tend to increase, equipment fees for cable boxes/DVR/Etc.

I suppose this could also involve where your area is as well. I know Time Warner Cable here is a NIGHTMARE just for their internet, and I've heard worse for their Cable.

I suppose my statement there was less emphasis on the no-contract deal and more emphasis just its just a $40 flat fee, no need to pay for extra equipment or anything.


----------



## Daf57 (Apr 8, 2016)

We just cut the cord - our Dish bill was close to $140 a month. Most of the same channels we usually watched are part of both Vue or Sling - we haven't decided which to go with yet. For now we are mostly watching on Amazon or Netflix through the Roku. I don't think Vue supports Roku yet so we may have to wait for that as we don't have a Play Station.

Regardless of which service we choose I will find a good use for the $140 each month I'm sure!


----------



## wankerness (Apr 8, 2016)

140 a month! Jeez. Cable is 60 a month here, but I never looked into getting it, so it probably balloons considerably if you rent a cable box +DVR etc.

Considering how I barely even feel like I'm getting my 10 dollars a month out of Netflix, I can't even imagine how much TV I'd have to watch to feel like I was getting 140 a month out of TV. Probably about 20 hours a week or more


----------



## ferret (Apr 8, 2016)

I cut cable TV out a while back. It wasn't a huge savings, but I just wasn't using it much and as they tacked on more fees and made me rent a box for every TV, etc, it became stupid. Plus having to call back every 6mos or year to get a better rate again, etc...

So I cut it, I pay $55/mo for my internet, permanent no-promo price. No gimmicks. Then I have Netflix and Hulu. I also have Amazon Prime, but that's for shipping, video is just an occasional bonus.


----------



## Daf57 (Apr 10, 2016)

wankerness said:


> 140 a month! Jeez. Cable is 60 a month here, but I never looked into getting it, so it probably balloons considerably if you rent a cable box +DVR etc.



Yes- we had 2 HD DVRs which serviced 4 TVs. We had over hundred channels to watch - but really only watched about 5 consistently. :/



ferret said:


> Then I have Netflix and Hulu. I also have Amazon Prime, but that's for shipping, video is just an occasional bonus.



Yep - that's what we are doing now. So far it's been fine. 

http://www.sevenstring.org//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## wankerness (Apr 10, 2016)

I was informed I shouldn't buy a PS4 until E3 happens cause they're probably going to announce a SUPER VERSION or something, but yeah, sounds like I will be getting this service once I have one.


----------



## Ralyks (Apr 16, 2016)

wankerness said:


> I was informed I shouldn't buy a PS4 until E3 happens cause they're probably going to announce a SUPER VERSION or something, but yeah, sounds like I will be getting this service once I have one.



There's still speculation on what that may be, whether its being able to play games at 4K (unlikely, since even high end PCs are still trying to pull that off), 4k media playback (probably more likely), all the VR stuff built in (also likely), or better processing power (which would seem like a ripoff to those of us who got their PS4s around launch, and prefer consoles to PCs for the fact that its easier to just plug in a console, insert a game, and go, whereas a PC you constantly rip open the guts and mess with specs to make it better). Then again, for all we know, we're just getting PS4 slim.

Either way, I think I've decided I'm sticking with Playstation Vue for now. The app is also on Chromecast, so probably grab one of those so I can have cable in the bedroom. On top of that, you can use your Vue login info for all of the channels apps, so you can watch their stuff on phone/tablets/etc.


----------

